# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  هل الحب الثاني يمحي الحب الاول؟؟؟

## العالي عالي

هل الحب الثانى يمحى الحب الاول؟؟

سؤال ومامن جواب!!!

----------------------------


من منا لم يمر بتجربة حب في حياته

فهناك من مازال مستمرا بحبه

ولكن الكثير الكثير من فقد هذا الحب

والاسباب تختلف فهناك الخيانه وهناك ظلم الاهل

والقدر وغيرها من الاسباب ومهما تعددت هذه الاسباب

فالنهاية واحده

انكسار قلب

بقايا انسان

ثقه مفقووده بالجميع

انسان ضايع محطم يبحث عن حبل النجاة


وفجاة يجد هذا الانسان حبيبا يحبه بشغف وبقوه

فيتعلق به ويتمسك به

وقد يكون هذا الحبيب هو حبل النجاة ليعوض آلام الماضي

وقد يكون اسوأ من سابقه فنعيد حياتنا السابقه ونستقبل

آلام جديده فهل تبقى لها بالقلب مكان ؟؟

وقد يكون هذا الانسان يحبنا بصدق ولكن للاسف تعلقنا يكون

مجرد تعلق بوهم شخص توهمنا ان احببناه لننسى الماضي الاليم ؟؟



فمارأيكم معي هل الحب الثاني يمحي الحب الاول ويزيله ؟؟

ام انه مجرد وهم وخيال نعيشه للحظات وايام لنعيش سعاده موقوته ؟؟


وانا بالنسبه لي .. اذا كان الحب صاادق ممكن انه يمحي الحب الاول وبزيله


واناا انتظر مشاركاتكم وتعليقااتكم ... 
واتمنى اشوف تفاعلكم

وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## Paradise

شكرا العالي عالي موضوع جميل
انا برأي ما في شي يمحي الحب 
بآلامه و انكساراته ويزيله ويمحي آثاره
بالكامل من القلب ويطهره منه 
لأنو في النهاية هاد جزء وفترة مرت بحياتك
وأثرت فيها وبشخصيتك ان كان الاثر سلبي او ايجابي

----------


## الامبراطور

نحن نبحث عمن نحب 
فكما نقول نحب لاول مرة 
ونحب لثاني مرة .....
وبالحقيقة نحن لا نحب 
بل نبحث عمن نحب
فمع مرور الزمن نجد
من نحب فنضحي 
وهذا هو الحب بمعناه الحقيقي

----------


## ???... why ...???

انا برأى انا لا يوجد شيئ يمحي الحب الاول واسئلوا مجرب ولا تسئلوا طبيب 

اما الان فأنا تركت الحب ولا حب الي لي الزوجة او الزوج للفتيات ..... وهاذا نصيحة من اخر لخوانة الكبار ....

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

الحب الثاني لا يمحي الحب الاول ابدا لان الحب الاول هو الاساس والحب الثاني يكون حبل النجاة ليعوض الم الحب الاول وتجربة لمحاولة نسيان الحب الاول ولكنها مجرد تجربة

----------


## محمد العزام

طبعا لا يمحيه 
بل تبقى ذكريات الحب الاول موجوة بالرغم من الدخول بعلاقة حب ثانية

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
_نحن نبحث عمن نحب_  
_فكما نقول نحب لاول مرة_ 
_ونحب لثاني مرة ....._
_وبالحقيقة نحن لا نحب_ 
_بل نبحث عمن نحب_
_فمع مرور الزمن نجد_
_من نحب فنضحي_ 
_وهذا هو الحب بمعناه الحقيقي_ 



يا اخ امبراطور يا امبراطور الحب الــ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وفهمها انت...........
اريد ان اسألك سؤال هل عندما حببت الاول مرة وعشت لحضات من العمر انا برأي لا تنتسى وحصل ما حصل وتركت ومع مرور الزمن احببت مرة ثانية هل تستطيع نسيان اللحظات الحلوة التي مررت بها مع الاولى او الحظات غير الجميلة هل تستطيع النسيان.
وانت عندما احببت اول مرة تعتقد انك وجت من تحب ولثاني مرة تعتقد انك وجت من تحب ومع مرور الزمن وعندما تجد من تحب تعتقد انك وجدت من تحب ولا كن الخيال يختلف في كثير من الاحيان عن الحقيقة. 
وانا في رأي ان مهما احببت وكبرت وتزوجت وعشت لحظات لا تنسى يبقى في ذهنك اجمل لحظات الذي عشتها في حبك الاول من عمرك عالقة لا تزول الا مع انتهاء الاجل. 
ولا حب في معناه الحقيقي الا من تمسك بحبه الاول وبس وانا برأي ان من اتا له الحب يتمسك به مهما واجهته صعوبات ويتحدى كل البشر لاجل من يحب . 
وانا بحترم اي رأي ثاني وشكرا 

وبلاخر بنشكر اخونا العالي عالي على هيك موضوع جميل بل رائع جدا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

النهاية مش واحدة

لو كان في خيانه بنسى ابو الحب الاولاني وبيتحول كراهية

بس لو كان قدر ما اظن ينسى 

يعني الحب الثاني بيمحي الحب الاول من اصللوو ..والله .

واللي بيحكي انو ما رح يحب ... لا يكون واثق زيادة عن اللزوم ...

----------


## العالي عالي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
نحن نبحث عمن نحب  
فكما نقول نحب لاول مرة 
ونحب لثاني مرة .....
وبالحقيقة نحن لا نحب 
بل نبحث عمن نحب
فمع مرور الزمن نجد
من نحب فنضحي 
وهذا هو الحب بمعناه الحقيقي 



يا اخ امبراطور يا امبراطور الحب الــ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وفهمها انت...........
اريد ان اسألك سؤال هل عندما حببت الاول مرة وعشت لحضات من العمر انا برأي لا تنتسى وحصل ما حصل وتركت ومع مرور الزمن احببت مرة ثانية هل تستطيع نسيان اللحظات الحلوة التي مررت بها مع الاولى او الحظات غير الجميلة هل تستطيع النسيان.
وانت عندما احببت اول مرة تعتقد انك وجت من تحب ولثاني مرة تعتقد انك وجت من تحب ومع مرور الزمن وعندما تجد من تحب تعتقد انك وجدت من تحب ولا كن الخيال يختلف في كثير من الاحيان عن الحقيقة. 
وانا في رأي ان مهما احببت وكبرت وتزوجت وعشت لحظات لا تنسى يبقى في ذهنك اجمل لحظات الذي عشتها في حبك الاول من عمرك عالقة لا تزول الا مع انتهاء الاجل. 
ولا حب في معناه الحقيقي الا من تمسك بحبه الاول وبس وانا برأي ان من اتا له الحب يتمسك به مهما واجهته صعوبات ويتحدى كل البشر لاجل من يحب . 
وانا بحترم اي رأي ثاني وشكرا  
وبلاخر بنشكر اخونا العالي عالي على هيك موضوع جميل بل رائع جدا_ 



 كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم على المشاركة الفعالة

----------


## anoucha

عادي

----------


## شمعة امل

اكيد انو الحب الصادق بيمحي الحب الاول ويزيله
مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_عادي_


 كيف يعني عادي ممكن اعرف

----------


## العالي عالي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_اكيد انو الحب الصادق بيمحي الحب الاول ويزيله
مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع 

_


 الشكر الكبير لكي على المشاركة الفعالة

----------


## المتميزة

حسب حبك للحبيب وفي رايي لا تهم المرتبة

----------


## Sc®ipt

أكيد الحب الثاني مستحيل يمحي الحب الأول
والمثل بحكي إسأل مجرب ولا تسأل حكيم

تحياتي

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

طبعا بمحي الاول لفترة قصيرة بس.. :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## anoucha

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
> _اكيد انو الحب الصادق بيمحي الحب الاول ويزيله
> مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع 
> 
> _
> 
> 
>  الشكر الكبير لكي على المشاركة الفعالة


يعني اذا الحب الثاني صادق و هذا الشخص بيحبك كتير و بيحترمك و بيحبك أكتر من نفسو طبعا رح ينسيك الحب الأول  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا بنظري 
ما الحب الا للحبيب الاولي

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r 					 
> _انا بنظري 
> ما الحب الا للحبيب الاولي
> _


 صح معك حق...الحب الاول غير :Eh S(17):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الحب الاول وهم يعيشه الانسان 


تظل دكراه معنا اين ما ذهبنا 



لانها ذكرى عشناها لاول مره


لكن تصتطيع ان تنساها
لكن لا بد ان تمر لحظات بحياتك تتذكر المواقف ولست الحبيب الاول

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

مستحيل يا جنتل 
ان يصبح الحب مجرد ذكرى

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_مستحيل يا جنتل 

ان يصبح الحب مجرد ذكرى
_


 زهره الحب يصبح ذكرى عندما يكون طرف لا يستاهل الحب

يعني لو بدي اشبهها 
لو انك بتحبي واحد كثيييييييييييييير 
وراح خانك وحب واحدة ثانيه 
بظلك تتذكريه 
ولا تتذكري اللحظات الحلوة الي كانت وتنسيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا يوجد حب أعظم من الحب الاول 
ولا بوجد حب يوازي مقادر الحب الاول لأنه اروع لحظات الحب

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يا جنتل 
انا لما افكر احب اكيد 
حيكون انسان بحبني ومستحيل يخوني

"واثقة فيه كثييير"

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_يا جنتل 

انا لما افكر احب اكيد 
حيكون انسان بحبني ومستحيل يخوني 
"واثقة فيه كثييير"
_



هذا عندك
بس في ناس ما اظن يكون صادق
كثير سمعت وعود
وبالاخير طلعت كذب

----------


## anoucha

اي لا بنقدر ننسى الحب الأول

----------


## اجمل حب

الحب الاول هو الاصل ولا يمكن ان يمحى

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_لا يوجد حب أعظم من الحب الاول 
ولا بوجد حب يوازي مقادر الحب الاول لأنه اروع لحظات الحب
_


 انا معك فالحب الاول هو اروع احساس وشعور يشعر به الشخص 
لانها تكون مشاعر بريئة خالية من الكذب

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_يعني اذا الحب الثاني صادق و هذا الشخص بيحبك كتير و بيحترمك و بيحبك أكتر من نفسو طبعا رح ينسيك الحب الأول_ 


 الحب الثاني لا ينسيك الحب الاول لكن يجعلك تتناسى

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
مستحيل يا جنتل  
ان يصبح الحب مجرد ذكرى 



زهره الحب يصبح ذكرى عندما يكون طرف لا يستاهل الحب

يعني لو بدي اشبهها 
لو انك بتحبي واحد كثيييييييييييييير 
وراح خانك وحب واحدة ثانيه 
بظلك تتذكريه 
ولا تتذكري اللحظات الحلوة الي كانت وتنسيه
_


 عندما يكون في الموضوع خيانة تختلف الاراء

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _الحب الاول وهم يعيشه الانسان 
> 
> 
> تظل دكراه معنا اين ما ذهبنا 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree :SnipeR (62):

----------


## سويتر

انا رأيي انو زي ما حكى حسين الجسمي (ما الحب إلا للحبيب الاول)
بس طالما الحبيب هو الي تخلا عنا احنا ليش لحتى نتمسك بيه

الحياة حلوة

----------


## فارس الأحلام

الحب هي كلمة عبارة عن الود و القرب و الحب الأول لا يمحي الحب الثاني لأن الحب لا ينتسى

----------


## sun shine

انا بالنسبة الي مستحيل يتواجد حب في الحياة ممكن انو يمحي الحب الاول او يشغل صاحبة عنه  ولو شو ما كان 
ما هوه اسموا حب اول  :Eh S(2):

----------


## القلم الحزين

الحب الاول من المستحيل ان ينسى 
حتى وان مر الشخص بجب ثاني فسوف يبقى الاول يلاحقه فالحب الاول في حياة الشخص يكون هو الحب الصادق في حياته

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

!maybe

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

القصة سهلة  جدا لليش الواحد يتعلق بشي راح؟
ولليش استنى اشي مش بين ايدي ؟
طبعا بمحية كان  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> القصة سهلة جدا لليش الواحد يتعلق بشي راح؟
> ولليش استنى اشي مش بين ايدي ؟
> طبعا بمحية كان


 :Icon30:

----------


## زهرة النرجس

من وجهة نضري انة لا يوجد حب يمحي الحب الذي تعلقت بة من البداية
ولكن هنا تعود الى طبيعة الشخص 
فهناك اشخاص يقدرون على نسيان الماضي ,وربما يتمسكون بحب اخر وليس لنسيان الماضي بل لعمل علاقة حب جديد.
والبعض يلحقون وراء الاوهام حتى ينسوا ما ذا جرى لهم , وهؤلاء الناس ياليتهم لم يعرفوا هذا الحب الجديد , لانهم مهما جاولوا لن ينسوا الحب الاول , بل سوف يتعذوا مع الاول والتاني

----------


## حسان القضاة

F5>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا مع ومتاكدة كمان ومع تجربة بس ما بيمحيه بيجعله صفحة من صفحات الماضي لا يذكر ولا يتنذكر من الطرفين  :4022039350:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*كُلُّ من نطق بأنه يُمْحى لا شَكَّ أنَّه يقيناً...
واهِم...
واهِم...
واهِم...
حتَّى ينقطِع النّفَس...

نحن لسنا ماكنات فيها نقطتين، تشغيل و إطفاء...
نحن بشر...
قالوا، دِرهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج،
الأصل إذاً أن لا نُحِب كي نكون بأمان...
فإن أحببنا ولم يُكتب نصيب...لا شك حالك حال من دخل مثلث برمودا...

عليه العوض و منو العوض...
بِعَوِّض الله
F5* ...

----------


## جوليانا

*هو الانسان المخلص بحب مرة وما بخون 
اما ازى الي بتحبو اتخلى عنك او خانك فهاد ما كان اصلا حب حقيقي بل كان نزوة 
يعني واحد بيضحك ع التاني 
بس في هاي الحالة لازم تبحث عن حبك الحقيقي وتنسي الحب او الغلطة الاولى 
يعني دور ع الاختيار الصحيح و المناسب*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]ما بينتسى .. بل من المستحيلات  :Frown: [/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> [align=center]ما بينتسى .. بل من المستحيلات [/align]


 
انا بتفق معك م . محمود .. رغم اني ما جربت أحب مرة تانية .  :Eh S(22):

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

بالنسبة لي الحب الاول لايمكن نسيانه ابدا بحلوه وبمره وبذكرياته الجميلة 
وصراحة لم امر بتجربة حب ثاني حتى استطيع القول انه الحب الثاني يمحي الحب الاول 
لكن من احب بصدق ووفاء بالمرة اوبالحب الاول لايمكن ان يحب بعد ذلك ابدا ابداابدا ابدا
واذا استطاع ان يحب مرة اخرى اعتقد انه لم يكن صادق بحبه بالمرة الاولى

شكرا لك كثيرا على الموضوع الي عنجد كان لازم ينطرح من زمان

----------


## حسان القضاة

عندما يعلنُ الحب استسلامه... ونعجز عن الاستمرار اكثر.. يبقى لدينا مخزون هائل من الذكريات هي كل ما نملك.. هذه الذكريات ستتحرش بالحاضر والمستقبل.. 

وتصنعُ بداخلنا حاجز من المشاعر الغامضه والشعور الدائم بالاختناق .. يمنعنا من الاستمرار بحياتنا بشكل طبيعي..

ولكن.. إذا واصلنا البحث باصرار عن مشاعل الأمل .. سنجد مشعلاً من بعيدٍ قادم... 
هذا المشعل إذا كان مع الشخص المناسب في الوقت المناسب سينشر 
النور في عالمنا من جديد.. وسيحرق ايضاً ذلك الحاجز.. وتلك الكف التي تحمل المشعل.. منها
سنشرب من الماء ما يروينا ويزيل ذلك الشعور بالاختناق..
لكننا لا بد سنختنق مع نوبة جنون ..اغنية ..لحظة صمت..قصيدة..ورقم هاتفها المجنون يرفض ان يعتقنا..فالشوارع تحمل عطرها وذكرياتنا..ولا تحتاج الا لبعض الهواء يحركها فيتعطر رصيف الذكريات باسمها..وتتعبد الشوارع بابتسامتها..حتى نشعر بأننا لا زلنا معاً ربما رغم السنين..واخر عناق يصبح هاجسا يطاردنا فنشعر كأنها لا زالت هنا..

تمر سنين ونحن متمسكون بذلك الحب..اغلقنا قلوبنا عن كل نزوه وهمسة لكن في الغد القريب لا بد نستمر الحياة ..نحمل كيس ذكرياتنا معنا لانه جزء منا صتع منا شخصيتنا التي نحن عليها الان ..فكل من يعتقد ان الحب لا يغيرنا ويغير افكارنا وشخصيتنا واهم ..نلتقي هناك بانثى المطر تغسلنا بطيبة قلبها تشعلنا بنور عينيها فتتكر الاقفال التي وضعناها على قلوبنا ونسمح لعطرها يقدس ارجائنا ويعطر وحدتنا ..نحبها وتحبنا لكن الحب جثمان الحب الاول القابع في قلوبنا سيبقى هناك حيث هو ..نكذب ان قلنا الحب الاول ينتهي لكنه مرحله وجزء منا صنع منا ما احبه فينا الحب الثاني يجب احترامه واحترام ذكراه ..اتذكر جيدا رغم زواج حبيبتي لفترة خمس سنوات بعدها كنت اعتبر النظر الى اي فتاة اخرى -خيانه-لذكراها  لكن  الحاة لا تتوقف عند احد ..شئنا ام ابينا...وان وجدنا الشخص المناسب من يستحق ان نمنحة قلبنا بكل ثقة لا بد ان نحبة ونصنع معادلة داخليه تزداد فيها مساحة حبنا الجديد في قلوبنا طرديا يوما بعد يوم حتى يكاد الحب القديم يختفي لكن ان كبرنا الصورة سنجده مرسوم على جدرن القلب تغسلة الذكريات والجنون والمطر.

    ويبقى السؤال هل سيتقبلنا حبنا الجديد بذلك الوشم ..هل يحق له ان يغار من طيف .صورة ..طبعت في ذاكرتنا .ويجالسنا رغماً عنا لحظة جنون ..ام تقدر صراحتنا واخلاصنا لذكرى من احببنا ..معادلة تختلف نتيجتها وناتجها بحسب من احببنا..

دمتم بكل خير

----------


## &روان&

[align=center]صعب ومستحيل انو ينمحي[/align]

----------

